# swell.gr : Italian Classics Week (Zaino treament)



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

*This time Swell Detail Store had the privillege to welcome two generations of a superb Italian classic. Alfa Romeo Spider. The first one was registered in 1985 and the other one was registered in 1995.*




























*First one in line was the newest model 2.0 Litres in Vinaccia Red. It was probably the first time off. its 16 year life to receive such a special treatment,*










*Readings:*


























































*And straight to correction:*


























































*Before/Afters:*































































































































































































































































































































































































*Vinyl Hood was cleaned and protected
Some 50/50's on the top 
*


























Final shots after Zaino: ZAIO, ZCS, και Ζ8 Grand Finale
enjoy!


















































































































































































































































*After that there was the oldest model turn to get some attention. 1.6 Litres in Montecatini Rosso. Model of 1985 restored with love from the owner.

Single stage paint with lots off swirls.*

*Some 50/50's *


























































*Before and Afters *







































































































*Time for finished photos after Zaino ΖΑΙΟ , Ζ3 , Ζ8 .*




































































































*Thanx for watching :wave:*


----------



## Bezste (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job..


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

Stunning work on 2 lovely cars


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for yours comments :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Niiiiice !!


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Great car,great work Mike!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great set of detail :thumb:


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice work again Mike in 2 lovely cars
Your work is always suprising me ! Congratulations


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work there mate.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Stunning, stunning work my friend. You have an amazing unit too. Superb....


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Niiiiice !!





nuberlis said:


> Great car,great work Mike!





Racer said:


> Great set of detail :thumb:





stefstef said:


> Nice work again Mike in 2 lovely cars
> Your work is always suprising me ! Congratulations





DMH-01 said:


> Stunning work there mate.





RussZS said:


> Stunning, stunning work my friend. You have an amazing unit too. Superb....


thanks guys


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

Stunning work there mate!!


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

I've got to love classic cars! Great job Mike!


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Those two Italian beauties will shine again.. 

Nice work


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

boomboom said:


> Stunning work there mate!!





matzagrin said:


> I've got to love classic cars! Great job Mike!





Wax-IT.be said:


> Those two Italian beauties will shine again..
> 
> Nice work


thanks


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work :thumb: 

did you use menzerna polishes?


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Great work :thumb:
> 
> did you use menzerna polishes?


Thanks Maxi :thumb:

Yes on 1995 Spider i used the Menzerna PF2500 and on 1985 Spider i used the Wolfs Chemical WP-3N.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Beautiful job,beautiful cars and a spotless workshop!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

herbiedacious said:


> Beautiful job,beautiful cars and a spotless workshop!


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Amazing Work as always Mike


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Amazing Work as always Mike


Thanks John, as always much appreciated buddy


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Excellent Job of both Alfa's Mike :thumb:

Thanks for sharing !

Mario*


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Eurogloss said:


> *Excellent Job of both Alfa's Mike :thumb:
> 
> Thanks for sharing !
> 
> Mario*


Thanks a lot Mario


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Great work as allways Mike.
My car color will like to thank u!!! :buffer:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Love italian redheads.
Great work as always....

I'm glad I lost my virginity with Pavlos's Spider


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great Set and top work Mike. Bravo :thumb:


----------

